# Miles Of Silence.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I took advantage of the snow accumulation we've been having for the past two days which made the trails perfect for snowshoes.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Great photo.Can you give details of camera,lens and settings used please?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

chocko said:


> Great photo.Can you give details of camera,lens and settings used please?


ROLLEI CL-200

35mm lens

F/ 3.1

1/300 sec.

ISO 80

Focal lenght 6mm

:yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Fabulous pic, Mike! :yes:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Fabulous pic, Mike! :yes:


Thanks Roger...! These trails are part of a very old logging route system and only accessible during the winter months.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I would actually love to be there right now.... Brighton UK is FAR too warm.... and a gorgeous picture too Mike!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Great picture!! BTW, how hard is it to walk with snowshoes?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Great picture!! BTW, how hard is it to walk with snowshoes?


I like to use the traditional Native Indian hand made shoes. They require a wider stride and strong inner thigh muscles especially in deep wet snow.

This is an old picture circa 1997 taken in Northern Ontario with Jasper, my partner at the time.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Some deep snow! I'm completely ignorant of snow as we don't have much of that here, let alone those amounts... but what's the difference between the use of snowshoes like that and cross-country skiing like the Finns do? Is it different ways of doing the same thing or are they completely different tools for completely different conditions/tasks/kind of snow?

BTW, every time I see your photos of huskies in their natural habitat I think of the a-holes around here who own those dogs... the poor things must suffer terribly when we have 30ÂºC+/41ÂºC during the Summer, they just aren't dogs meant for this kind of climate...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> but what's the difference between the use of snowshoes like that and cross-country skiing like the Finns do?


Try going around trees, steep.hills, rocks, stumps... :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, right!! :blush2:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*X-Country skiing would be a might challenging.*


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*I mark my path with orange trail markers so I can find my route again next winter.*


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Very old markers left by the loggers. This indicates an intersection (!). There wasn't much traffic....*


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> *I mark my path with orange trail markers so I can find my route again next winter.*


That photo especially shows how the Finn thing wouldn't work... it seems quite different indeed, they have those tall trees with branches starting much higher up.


----------

